# Arequipa: Barrio de Vallecito



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Hola a todos, varias veces estuve caminando por el Barrio de Vallecito y siempre aprovechaba para tomar unas cuantas fotos de este barrio arequipeño, qué más les podría decir; este es un barrio de configuración radiocentica de clase media-alta y que en parte se encuentra ubicada dentro de la Zona Monumental de Arequipa y en parte en el área de Tratamiento Especial.


*UBICACIÓN*










________________________________________________________________________________________





















































​
PD. Es mi primer thread XD


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Uno de los lugares más bonitos de Arequipa.


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

Wao!!...segundo 


jaja buen tema cmonzonc!!, buenas fotos!


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Cmonzonc, te felicito, tus fotos son muy buenas. Me llaman la atención la primera y la última foto.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Algunas partes de Arequipa me recuerdan tanto a Santiago.

 ojalá tengas más fotos.


.


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Muy bonito vecindario y se ve que todo esta bien cuidado. Hay casas muy particulares que esperemos las sigan coservando para que el lugar no pierda su encanto. Gracias por compartir tus fotos y espero ver mas.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Ahhh Vallecito... espero en mi vida adulta tener una casa o depa por ahí... 

Tocayo le sacaste fotos al sistema piloto de señalización vehicular?¿?... lo vi bastante completo pero aún no está operando... Bonitas fotos kay:


----------



## McVier (Oct 4, 2009)

cmonzonc said:


>


Preciosa imagen


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Chris_ALOR said:


> Ahhh Vallecito... espero en mi vida adulta tener una casa o depa por ahí...
> 
> Tocayo le sacaste fotos al sistema piloto de señalización vehicular?¿?... lo vi bastante completo pero aún no está operando... Bonitas fotos kay:


Sí, ya posteare fotos también del sistema de señalizacion inteligente... tome alguna e igual aún no estaba oprando, creo que esperare a que funcione.



Wild_Swan said:


> Cmonzonc, te felicito, tus fotos son muy buenas. Me llaman la atención la primera y la última foto.


Gracias, son las que más me gustan a mi también... desde siempre me gusto la casita de la última foto.



*ClauDia* said:


> Algunas partes de Arequipa me recuerdan tanto a Santiago.
> 
> ojalá tengas más fotos.
> 
> ...


Ya posteare poco a poco, aun me quedan unas cuantas.



Ralfo said:


> Muy bonito vecindario y se ve que todo esta bien cuidado. Hay casas muy particulares que esperemos las sigan coservando para que el lugar no pierda su encanto. Gracias por compartir tus fotos y espero ver mas.


Gracias por revisar el thread.



roberto_vp said:


> Uno de los lugares más bonitos de Arequipa.


Sin lugar a dudas .
Selva Alegre también es otro barrio muy bonito, pero particularmente yo me quedo con Vallecito.


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

sip........ linda zona para vivir...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Bonito Thread,, Adoro las tardes de Vallecito.. siempre me agrado este barrio ribereño desde pequeño. y cierto, han colocado una señalizacion experimental moderna en vallecito.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Que bien que te animaste a hacer el thread 

Chvrs las fotos.. a la espera de más


Exprimental??? es cerro verde que hizo la obra por eso tan diferente


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy bonito barrio. Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

tacall said:


> Que bien que te animaste a hacer el thread
> 
> Chvrs las fotos.. a la espera de más
> 
> ...


El dinero viene del aporte voluntario de la minera... pero quien ha ejecutado las obras es la municipalidad... por otro lado es proyecto piloto... tengo entendido si sale bien este mismo sistema de semaforización inteligente será aplicado a todo el centro histórico.

Tocayo unas fotitos del sistema pe... XD


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Disculparan si algunas no están claras, no tengo tripode asi que para tomarla me apoyo donde sea.































































Sobre el sistema piloto, hay semaforos en varios sitios casi entrado a Vallecito por la intersección de La Merced-Parra-Salaverry (ese ya está funcionando), en la intersección de 28 de Julio con Av. San Martín hay uno en cada vertice de la intersección y otros más por calle Bustamante; la señalización es muy buena, ahora mismo me parece es el barrio con mejor señalización de Arequipa; algunas fotos las tome mucho antes que se pusiera en marcha el plan piloto asi que en algunas pueden ver que hay señalización y en otras no.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy bonita la zona. Muy bueno ese nuevo sistema de semaforización. Espero que lo implementen en toda la ciudad. 

En algunas fotos me recuerda a algunas zonas de Miraflores y en otras a Barranco. Tiene cierto encanto.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos, luce muy bien Vallecito, ojalà haya màs fotos.


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Arequipa tan bella, para mí el mejor lugar en el Perú para vivir. Tiene de todo.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

hay excelentes hospedajes en vallecito ademas muchas compañias mineras tienen sus oficinas en ese barrio. me gustaron las fostos, ahora faltan las nocturnas..


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

q bacan la zona,, me gusta mas q yanahuara y cayma..debe ser por q es mas centrica.
viendo el google map,, por estar al costado del lecho del rio parece llana la zona, pero segun las fotos da la impresion q no lo es.
muy buenos enfoques christian 2.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Hola Christian,no conozco Arequipa,pero me parece que esta es la mejor zona de tu ciudad,felicitaciones por las fotos y felicitaciones a los arequipeños por conservar esta zona que sí es monumental.
Lo único que pude reconocer es el colegio de la FAP (Leguía Drago),según mi antiguo memorándum (agenda escolar de las IEFAP,estudié en el cole de Piura y Lima),sólo funciona inicial y primaria,debido a la falta de espacio,no pueden tener aulas de secundaria.

La zona de Vallecito,tiene un parecido a San Isidro (cerca a la Av. Salaverry),por el estilo de las casas.
Bonito lugar,tengo que conocerlo algún día.

Saludos desde Lima.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Gracias por los comentarios a todos, unas cuantas fotos más de Vallecito.


















































































​


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Que bonito que es Vallecito.... :drool:


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

woowww , que hermoso lugar , creo que comparar los barrios de Lima con los de Arequipa no es dable ya que cada uno tiene lo suyo , en este caso el misti con nieve de fondo lo hace unico ... felicitaciones amigos de Arequipa


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

que ganas de pasar una larga temporada por Arequipa


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Uno de los lugares mas bonitos de Arequipa ... ahi vivi mis primeros 5 años de vida ... buenas fotos ... la foto del ovalo con el misti al fondo ... me gusto mucho!!! kay:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me encanta, todo tan bonito y tan tranquilo, con el plus de estar cerca del Centro Histórico. Muy buenas fotos.


----------



## Jesuco (Feb 4, 2009)

vallecito lo maximo px cada vez que paso en bus miro x la ventana y no me canso de mirar este xvre lugar jejeje


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Que hermoso el barrio de vallecito..

pd:es una Urbanizacion verdad?*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Què agradable luce Vallecito


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

Jesuco said:


> vallecito lo maximo px cada vez que paso en bus miro x la ventana y no me canso de mirar este xvre lugar jejeje


...no se si reir o lllorar...


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Oscar10 said:


> *Que hermoso el barrio de vallecito..
> 
> pd:es una Urbanizacion verdad?*


Sí,es un barrio en la parte baja de la ciudad,pegadito al río.


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

cmonzonc said:


>


Los árboles son algo característico de Vallecito y es xevere caminar y pisar las hojas secas en las veredas.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Es un barro tradicional de los primeros de arequipa


----------



## Lucia2000 (Jun 10, 2009)

tacall said:


> Es un barro tradicional de los primeros de arequipa


jajaja q bonito "barro" entonces................
es broma...........

que lindo es volver a ver vallecito me acuerdo cuando iba al cole que viva el Juana Cervantes :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Bueh te comiste medio Vallecito pasando el puente de Fierro aun es Vallecito hay urbanizaciones como San Isidro, La Arboleda entre otras. si me dejas colaborar con más fotos 

Saludos!* 



cmonzonc said:


> Hola a todos, varias veces estuve caminando por el Barrio de Vallecito y siempre aprovechaba para tomar unas cuantas fotos de este barrio arequipeño, qué más les podría decir; este es un barrio de configuración radiocentica de clase media-alta y que en parte se encuentra ubicada dentro de la Zona Monumental de Arequipa y en parte en el área de Tratamiento Especial.
> 
> 
> *UBICACIÓN*
> ...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Cierto, pero la parte tradicional es la que se ha mostrado, la partes de abjao son las mas nuevas, si bien son modernas y verdes no tienen el encanto de la zona tradicional.. clasica de vallecito


----------



## alangm (Apr 16, 2008)

Me encantó el Vallecito se ve muy acogedor


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmm .... uomo eso de fotis sono muy chic gay ... cuidadooo..


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:
no creo que enga nada que ver , la tecla O y la tecla I estan juntas en el teclado, es obio que es una falla ...

pero que tal risa me diste con tu "comentario"^^


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

novascorpius said:


> uuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmm .... uomo eso de fotis sono muy chic gay ... cuidadooo..


Pongo la otra parte de vallecito espero k les guste mis fotos tbm



















































tratar de mantener este theard vivo saludos


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Que hermosas fotos!! me estoy enamorando de vallecito jaja..:lol: espero que haiga casas en venta..:|*


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

o al menos que hayan :nuts:



Oscar10 said:


> *Que hermosas fotos!! me estoy enamorando de vallecito jaja..:lol: espero que haiga casas en venta..:|*


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

bueno ... yo también me ire con unas fotos... que desempolvare de mi maquina...


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

una pregunta como hago mis fotos mas pekeñas???


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

chikobestia said:


> o al menos que hayan :nuts:


*que bellas fotos!!*

*pdk profe "chikobestia"..:lol:*


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me fascina cuánto verde hay en esta zona, también ayuda mucho la cercanía al río.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*mi nick es UOMO_111* ^^:lol::lol:


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

No leí antes tu post uomo_111; están buenas tus fotos... para marcar la delimitación yo me fije en un mapa de la MPA; es la zona por asi decir original que conserva el trazado radial; la zona tradicional de Vallecito.

Será interesante ver fotos de San Isidro y de La Arboleda (la parte moderna), buenas fotos.



Purix - Peru said:


> bueno ... yo también me ire con unas fotos... que desempolvare de mi maquina...


Genial, debes tener fotos muy buenas.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

Buenas fotos pone mas para que no muera eso luego pongo mas pero dime que camara usas y que mpx tn??¿¿ me gusta el color pastelero k tienen tus fotos:cheers:

saludos



cmonzonc said:


>


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que lindo lugar, pude visitarlo pero solo una parte y es super tranki, me encanta, quisiera vivir ahi, esta muy lindo!!!!!


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

si si super tranqui y lo mejor es que esta a un paso del centro.


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

uhmmm... la zona por siete esquinas, la que esta atras de donde empieza 28 y la bajada por el instituto de sur, tan trankis no son, por lo demas, si muy chevere vallecito o como dirían los mas viejos el vallecito


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

En 2008 fui a Arequipa y me hospede en Vallecito... en la calle Lima, es precioso el barrio tiene hartos arboles que dan sombra frente al achicharrante sol serrano, casas lindas con distintos estilos arquitectonicos, una mas bonita que la anterior, tiene un aire relajado y de paz.


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

Anlysixth said:


> En 2008 fui a Arequipa y me hospede en Vallecito... en la calle Lima, es precioso el barrio tiene hartos arboles que dan sombra frente al achicharrante sol serrano, casas lindas con distintos estilos arquitectonicos, una mas bonita que la anterior, tiene un aire relajado y de paz.


no comment..........


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

tienes algunas fotos mas uomo 111?????????????????????????'


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

CMONZONC BUENAS TOMAS, QUIENES CONOCEMOS VALLECITO SABEMOS QUE ES UNA ZONA MUY HERMOSA.


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Qué preciosa zona


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

MonikaAQP said:


> tienes algunas fotos mas uomo 111?????????????????????????'


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Que bonita zona, muy tranquila.


----------



## Jesuco (Feb 4, 2009)

a pesar q no esta con cercada con rejas y todo ello q tienen las residenciales o urbanizaciones..y solo hay wuachimanes, esta zona permanece trankila


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

Jesuco said:


> a pesar q no esta con cercada con rejas y todo ello q tienen las residenciales o urbanizaciones..y solo hay wuachimanes, esta zona permanece trankila


en eso si tienes razon yo comprendo sobre que uno tiene que proteger su vivienda y todo eso pero a veces cuado me invitan a una casa que queda asi en una zona medio encerrada entre vigilantes y rejas como que retrocedo a la epoca medieval y alucino entrar a un castillo jajajajaaj solo en el Peru........XD ........pero en fin .................


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Mas de vallecito*

*







*


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

vallecito es vallecito! jaja

buenas fotos


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Cada dia Vallecito me gusta mas..:banana:*


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Hermoso!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Rechevere


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Muy bonito. 
Esa zona debería mantenerse residencial y no transformar casas en colegios u oficinas.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Es hermosa esta zona, espero que no cambie. Varias partes de Miraflores eran así y ahora son un caos de edificios sin gracia.


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

vallecito esta de moda


----------



## Jesuco (Feb 4, 2009)

de echo y no pasara de moda jeje con decirles q un amigo de la U q es de cusco me dijo q no conocia de la cato hacia abajo o la parte de atras y bueno fuimos caminando hacia el puente fierro y me dijo: q xvere no parace Aqp parace otra ciudad pero con el misti y los volcanes de fondo al toke uno se da cuenta q es Arequipa waoo bacan esta parte de aqp en cusco no hay muxos lugares asi... bueno es su opinion Aqp deslumbra a cualquiera! jeje


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

la cuarta foto esta buenisima,ojala que permanezca residencial para que siga igual de apacible


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Me encanta.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

siguiente


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

uomo vamos, no te hagas de rogar.... POSTEA


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

uomo_111 said:


> *Mas de vallecito*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



WOWOWOWOWWWW LAS PICS ESTAN BRAVASZASSS COOOLLL X AREKIPA ^^


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

wenas fotos uomo!
q linda Vallecito


----------



## paola_aqp (Sep 18, 2009)

Muy buenas fotos 
vallecito es recontrachevere y el puente de fierro le da un aire especial......


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

paola_aqp said:


> Muy buenas fotos
> vallecito es recontrachevere y el puente de fierro le da un aire especial......


tu vives por ahi cerca..?????


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*las 2 ultimas "fotos" estan bien bonitas jijiji..:cheers:*


----------



## paola_aqp (Sep 18, 2009)

MonikaAQP said:


> tu vives por ahi cerca..?????


Bueno yo no pero tengo a mis primos que viven alli


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

VALLECITO ES MUY HERMOSO. BUNAS FOTOS UOMO 111.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

Mas fotos :cheers:

*







*





































*Saludos!*​


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Gracias broer..de verdad visitar este thread es precioso..*


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

Oscar10 said:


> *las 2 ultimas "fotos" estan bien bonitas jijiji..:cheers:*


tienes razon!


----------



## Jesuco (Feb 4, 2009)

muy xvres fotos de vallecito!!!! se agradece la puesta de fotos!!! jeje


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

uomo_111 said:


>


Esta foto me gusta, quizás por la simetría de las casas.
Gracias por colgarlas uomo


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

^^ esa zona es muy xevere, no sabia q tambien era vallecito


----------



## Frankuervo (Sep 11, 2009)

También es parte de Vallecito lo que esta debajo del puente Bolívar, yo vivía por ahí de niño waaaa, porque me mudaron!!!


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

SIEMPRE MUY SIMPATICA Y AGRADABLE LAS FOTOS DE VALLECITO.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Simpático el condominio de la última foto.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Este thread me parece de buen gusto, espero sigan las fotos. 





saludos.


----------



## Gustavo81 (Mar 25, 2010)

me gustaron mucho las ultimas sigan subiendo este tipo de imagenes urbanas


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

COOOOLLLL AREKIPA KONOZKO ESTA ZONA TAMBIEN AREKIPA ES FASHION I ASI ES LA MAYORIA DE LA CITY I LO MEJOR DE TODOO ES KE SE PUEDE KAMINAR SIN TANTO MIEDO DE TE TE VAYA A SUCEDER KUALQUIER COSA


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Estupendas fotos de Vallecito.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Como este barrio ninguno, en el interior del país tan solo en Arequipa. Arequipa es lo máximo.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

cmonzonc said:


> Como este barrio ninguno, en el interior del país tan solo en Arequipa. Arequipa es lo máximo.


HI NO TENDRAS MAS PICS ^^ AREKIPA ES MUIII COOOOOOLLLLL I KOMO DICES NO AI OTRA CITY EN PROVINCIAS KE TENGA ESTO ^^


----------



## varguitaz (Feb 7, 2010)

que bienn recien encuentro este trhead vaya todos los dias paso por ahi yo vivo ahi en la 1ra cuadra d ela av lima , mi mama me cuenta cuando ella era niña habian mas arboles , ojo todos de una especie que es el fresno que da una copa bastante generosa y una particularidad sonlos canales que tiene el vallecito por donde discurre el agua que se usaba antes para regar las huertas , segun me conto mi abuela la mayor parte del vallecito era de un ingles que vendio paa construir casa pero con una condicion todas deberian tenr jardin exterior ,, es por eso que muchas casas tienen ese formato ,,,
les falta tomar fotos de las nuevas casas que han hecho cerca alos pinos y un edificio , yo estab en contra de esa construccion pero ahora veo que no afecta al entorno , tratare de tomar yo tamnbien , saluidos y gracias por los comentarios hacia el vallecito ,
se acuerdan de ,,, La vallecito?


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Arequipeños, este barrio pone demasiado... Pónganse las pilas y a ver si hacen que declaren les otorguen "intangibilidad" a las casonas. La Planicie se quedó chica en comparación con Vallecito.


----------

